# Norton Ghost Image



## Shakleeman (Feb 13, 2014)

I have a hard drive that runs a dos program that I want a backup drive for. I hooked the drive with the dos program up to a computer that is running Norton Ghost and made a ghost image of that drive. I took a new drive and hooked it up to the same computer and Restored the ghost image onto the new drive. So now I have two drives that can run the same dos program. The original drive boots up fine but the new one gets stuck at "Starting MSDOS6". Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

What capacity are the two drives?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't think DOS 6 supports NTFS or large drives. There are a lot of programs that can backup drives like Acronis True Image. Maybe you need to use something newer to backup your drive.


----------



## CompGeek2014 (Jan 25, 2014)

you may have neglected to copy the boot sector. DOS handles its boot sectors differently. Also the DOS must run from a primary petition and has to be positioned entirely before cylinder 1024. If the disc or partition size is less than 1024 cylinders it should be find but i would suggest copying the boot sector. In Ghost you would do a disc to disc copy or if only doing a partition copy in the options you can enable the boot sector backup. I would suggest that you use a flash drive or try to. Have you heard of or tried dosbox? it is a free program that emulates a DOS system very effectively. I use it on windows8 to play my old DOS games from when i was a kid. Joystick support and sound, everything and it works great. It supports CPU scaling too so if your program is one that relies on the clock speed to time itself it can effectively slow down the number of CPU cycles or clocks per second to make it work right and not run as if it was turbo on steroids.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You don't even need to use a program like Ghost to make a copy of the hard drive for computers running DOS. You can just copy the drive and make the new drive bootable.


----------

